# Hexamita And Spironucleus Profile



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I ask that this be considered for a sticky, or moved to the 'Disease and Treatment' area, as I cannot post it there for some reason.

*Hexamita & Spironucleus *
Domain: Eukaryota
(unranked): Excavata
Phylum: Metamonada
Order: Diplomonadida
Family: Hexamitidae

*Symptoms: *
White or transparent waste
Prolapsed rectum
Loss of appetite
Spitting food out
Vigorous appetite, but still losing weight
Lethargic

The interesting thing about this disease is that in larger fish, it is believed to cause 'Hole-In-The-Head'. 

In smaller fish, for some reason or another, it often leads to death faster than one can diagnose them. The most tell-tale sign of it is the white/transparent waste, and occasionally, a prolapsed rectum. 

Rarely do the smaller fish, such as Guppy, Molly, and Platy develop the sores and holes on their bodies that Oscars and Tangs get. 

(Hexamita and Spironucleus will be referred to as 'H&S' in the next part of this)

H&S does not have much research done on it, much like 'Hole in the Head' so the following is data and speculations collected by many aquarists sharing similar experiences, coupled with what little research has been done. 

While many do not consider H&S to be 'contagious', others believe that many fish live with this parasite comfortably, until their immune systems are compromised by being moved to a new tank, or shipped. This is comparable to the way that humans harbor E.Coli in their intestinal tracts, which no ill effects. 

H&S is similarly harbored in the fish's intestinal tracts, however, it will multiply at an opportune time, such as when the fish is stressed, being effected by another disease, or the water quality is lacking. Upon multiplying, it sometimes takes the opportunity to spread to the fish's other organs, which will kill it. Other times, it will spread up the digestive tract into the stomach and throat, causing the fish to not wish to eat, or spit food out.

White and transparent waste is the fish creating mucous or shedding the intestinal lining. This is the most tell-tale sign of what your fish has.

*TREATMENT*

So, how do you fix this?

Many people have tried Epsom salt and anti-parasite medication. The problem with these, is that as soon as you stop treatment, it flares back up. When it has progressed far enough to be a problem, it really wants to be a problem.

So, rather than try treating the symptoms, most look to fix the root cause of the problem. Check your parameters all around. Make sure they are correct for your fish.

One of the biggest factors with established aquariums that have this problem is mineral deficiency, so:

This is different for what breed of fish you own. What you need to do is some further testing into water quality. And no. I don't mean 'take a sample to your local store to test the water'. They don't do advanced testing in most stores. Invest in a GH and KH test kit. They're on amazon for decent prices.

Look up what your species requires in minerals. Some need more than others.

For livebearing fish, you want your GH and KH to be decently high, but GH is, for livebearers, seemingly more effective against this disease.
8.5 to 14 dKH
14 – 18+ dGH

You CAN add liquid fertilizer to your water to up your GH and KH. Its not the expensive. Miracle Grow -all purpose- can even be used. You just have to WATCH your nitrates, as some fertilizers have been known to just add nitrates and phosphate. <(Thank you emc7 for that bit of knowledge)

Otherwise, you'll need liquid calcium and magnesium (or whatever your species is lacking in minerals) and you'll need to follow the dosing very carefully. If you need an online store that sells liquid vitamins for aquariums, send me a PM. I know one that's decently priced.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not yet sticky-worthy. Sorry. PM me for details for fixing it.


----------

